# Sick angelfish...pics included



## artgalnj (Jun 27, 2009)

I've had my angelfish in isolation for almost 2 weeks now. He keeps getting these white dots mainly on the upper and lower fin as well as a couple on his body. His eye looks as though its bulging a bit too and his abdomen was swollen but thats gone down a bit probably from a lack of eatting.

Early on I tried Clout medication because I read that a swollen abdomen can be from a parasite...Clout didn't help.

I gave him 2 hydrogen peroxide dips. The white dots still won't go away. Plus his pectoral fin where it meets the body is red and has a couple of white dots there too. If you look at the picture, he has a couple of the dots on his gill cover.

I've been doing pwc's everyday, so the water parameters are good. I'm at a complete loss! What would you think these white spots are??? It's not ich, I've seen ich in the past. The dots have been on him for 2 weeks now. Fungus, bacterial??? I can't figure out how to treat this poor thing because I don't know if it's a fungus or bacteria. If you can offer any help I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## mags2313 (Nov 25, 2008)

Is he acting and eating normally? In my opinion, from your pictures, your angelfish looks fine to me. I have 5 angelfish and they all have random dots, some on thier dorsal fins and some on the body, but they have always been there and they are not sick.... I know this doesn't help much, but do you have any other angelfish you could compare him too.. One of your friends or at the fish store?


----------



## artgalnj (Jun 27, 2009)

No, he's not acting normal. I've had him for a year so I know what he normally looks and acts like, plus I have 2 others just like him in my other tank. The most concerning thing right now is that the pectoral fin (where it meets the body) is red and inflammed. It's difficult for me to get a picture of it, but there are dots of blood there. He didn't want to eat for several days but now he's coming out looking for food, which is a good sign I guess.

I just don't know what would cause the pectoral fin to be bloody near the body. Plus the bulging eye (which you can't see in the picture) is worrying me too.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

You could try using Maracyn and Maracyn-Two together.
This would be a very wide spectrum antibiotic treatment, for what ever is going on.


----------

